# Peretti - "Cuban Mixture"



## deathmetal (Jul 21, 2015)

A cigar leaf blend that really makes a new flavor out of that powerful ingredient:



> Summary: enjoyable melange of many types of leaf, with Cigar Leaf and Latakia taking center stage, supported by a gentle Burley mixture.
> 
> Cigar Leaf dominates most blends it encounters. In "Cuban Mixture," it pairs up with Cavendish to form a sweet flavor continuum reaching up through Maryland and Virginia leaf. This then picks up some texture from a small amount of Latakia, expands into the warmer space of Burley, and then complements the topping of multiple natural elements, similar to "Mixture 79" or Lakeland sauce. The Burley does not take the center stage but serves an entirely complementary role, allowing the Cigar Leaf to really shine from within a background of complementary tastes that avoid the somewhat jagged intrusion it normally creates in a pipe blend. Thoroughly enjoyable, this blend can be enjoyed without much thought, is mild and clean-burning enough to be a good all-day smoke, and showcases some of what can be done with the power of Cigar Leaf, even if it does require a kitchen sink style recipe.
> 
> Peretti - Cuban Mixture (Burley Blends) - Tobacco Reviews


----------

